# Coding 76010 for child that was 15 days away from turning 1 year old.



## tony1sue (Jan 27, 2012)

What code do I use for PR X-RAY NOSE-RECTUM CHILD F.B. for a child that was 15 days short of 1st birthday?  76010 is for 1 year and up.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 27, 2012)

76010 is not limited to children over age 1.  It is limited by size - if the child won't fit on a single film - then they don't qualify, but whether they are 6 months or 6 years doesn't matter.  
Having said that, I've been coding radiology since 1989 and I've never seen a nose to rectum for foreign body - did you really do that?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 30, 2012)

Q: Are there any qualifiers to the use of the CPT code 76010 (Radiologic examination from nose to rectum for foreign body, single view, child)? How do you define a child when coding for this procedure?
A: The definition of "child" for the purpose of CPT code 76010 is an operational one, i.e., can the procedure be done on one film? Any child who measures less than 17 inches from nose to rectum and, thereby, fits on a single 14 x 17 inch film would fit the definition of "child" for this study. Since the descriptor specifically states "one view," one could argue that the entire study should be able to fit on one film. Hence, any child requiring two or more films to evaluate from nose to rectum for a foreign body would be coded as separate one-view chest and abdomen studies.

this is from ACR.


----------

